# Is my 4 month old pup skinny?



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

To me he looks thin, but I don't know the difference lol HELP!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jabberwock (Apr 5, 2013)

What! He's huge lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jabberwock (Apr 5, 2013)

What's his weight by the way?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

From this pic, I don't see anything skinny about that puppy. You don't want a pup conditioned by any means but not fat either. Do you have better pics from different angles? Are you seeing any hip bones?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Did he just have a growth spurt? Pups can enter into an awkward gangly phase where they seem like they're all legs. From that picture though I don't think he looks too thin at all.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Jabberwock said:


> What! He's huge lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. I'm not sure, I think he's like 30+ pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Aireal said:


> From this pic, I don't see anything skinny about that puppy. You don't want a pup conditioned by any means but not fat either. Do you have better pics from different angles? Are you seeing any hip bones?


I'll take some other ones after work.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Did he just have a growth spurt? Pups can enter into an awkward gangly phase where they seem like they're all legs. From that picture though I don't think he looks too thin at all.


Thanks. not a growth spurt his dad was a XL bully

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

My female pup is also 4 months and looks about the same size, she weighs around 35lbs. Ill take a pic tomorrow and post it


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

My theory is that he's on that height stage right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> My female pup is also 4 months and looks about the same size, she weighs around 35lbs. Ill take a pic tomorrow and post it


I'm glad that you can relate, I feel a lot better now. If not then I would've put him on steroids or muscle milk lol jk jk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I took these today


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That dog is far from too thin. No need to be worried.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He looks fine! My girl is 3 months and not even 8 lbs, yet. lol

You can clearly see her ribs, but she is very healthy.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

my pup is 4 month old and he small and is 20 lbs.your dog seem good


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

My pup is turning 4months this 28 and is currently around 20lbs.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

winwin said:


> My pup is turning 4months this 28 and is currently around 20lbs.


I guess it was all in my head lol. nice dog btw. I thought that was a cast for a sec lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

